# Off-Topic viewable when NOT logged in



## MFB (May 19, 2012)

I believe before that the Off-Topic section was for members only and shouldn't have been viewable to anyone not logged in and therefore I'm sure some people felt comfortable posting more personal stuff in there; unfortunately it seems that's no longer the case and is viewable to anyone whether they're a member or not.

Not sure if this was due to the server migration or when it happened but figured it might be something to look into? 

If this is wrong however and was always viewable to everyone, do disregard.


----------



## djpharoah (May 19, 2012)

It shouldn't be available to non-members contact Alex to have it checked out.


----------



## MFB (May 20, 2012)

Will do.

I had a feeling that if I put it down as "I KNOW" versus "Pretty sure" then once I said it, it would've been "No it's always been like that dude, where have you been?" and I look like an idiot


----------

